

Show HN:Text to Voice Calling - daveeee
http://bonxy.net/sms

======
daveeee
I helped make this site using Trollo's api, simple text to voice calling. My
first attempt at making any sort of site using api's etc. Currently hosted on
a friends website. Just after any advice really :)

